# fridge-ador



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

So a couple of weeks ago (sorry new to the forum) I was looking around for ideas on what to do because I want to start aging cigars. so i start looking up ideas because i know that im going to need some space. I come across this site and see all of these amazing wine-adors and such. you guys have become my inspiration to a extent. The reason for that is because I want to keep it a little old school. to make a long story shot i found a old vintage kenmore mini fridge that is build to look like a safe. so i have started with this adventure! as of today it has been scrubbed solid clean better than when new. the inside door panel has been taken off because it was very big and takes up a lot of room. Tomorrow i am going to a wood store to pick up some Sp ceder to line to the door!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice! Very creative.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

dude! That's awesome!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that is a really neat looking mini fridge. Good luck with the build.

Just a question though. Your not planning on plugging that in are you? I don't know how much information you have had a chance to digest yet.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome...this I will enjoy to watch! 

Beautiful ice-box!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

post pics when its done i would love to see


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

johnpaul- no i do not plan on plugging it in compressor was shot so took all the wiring and and tubing and compressor out to at least make it a little liter!! tomorrow hopefully going to have the door all put together


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

khunter said:


> johnpaul- no i do not plan on plugging it in compressor was shot so took all the wiring and and tubing and compressor out to at least make it a little liter!! tomorrow hopefully going to have the door all put together


I just wanted to try save you the trouble if that is what you were thinking. I am a big fan of the DIY thing. That little box of your has some definite potential. Good luck.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Love the door ... that looks friggin sweet!


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an old dorm fridge just sitting around that doesn't work anymore. Now you've got me searching for spanish cedar, also. Wonder how much KL for something like that....I probably just put a couple of pounds and see how that works. I love this site....but my wallet does not!


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good idea man and that fridge looks sweet. Hope to see it once your project is finished.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cool and unique Hunter, keep us updated!


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 13, 2009)

Great idea, I would like to learn more about how you finish it. Thanks!


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

ok guys have run into my first problem i will post a pic of the door up but im trying to run a CPU fan inside but i have no idea how to power it i bought a cheepie today and just ran it off from the house outlet through slicing it into the regular power cord the fridge had.. needless to say the fan smoked and died so what do i do to power the fan!!!! AHHHHHHH


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

sorry forgot to post the pictures of the door the seal is not on yet because im still cleaning it


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

You plugged a 12 volt DC fan into at 120 volt AC cord? Dude you better slow down and do your research before you hurt yourself. Check this out

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/296667-12-vinotemp-3.html#post3351419


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

i went to best buy and told the ppl what i was doing and they gave me this fan and told me it would work go figure


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

khunter said:


> i went to best buy and told the ppl what i was doing and they gave me this fan and told me it would work go figure


Yes...you need a transformer! You could use one off of an old cell phone charger, etc. Be CAREFUL!

Also...is that American Cedar i see on that door? If so...it could "ruin" your cigars...as it needs to be Spanish Cedar. Do some looking into that online...if it's not American Cedar...then I need some new glasses!!!

Please be sure to ask any questions here, or you can PM me...we are all here to help you brother!!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

khunter said:


> i went to best buy and told the ppl what i was doing and they gave me this fan and told me it would work go figure


And that is what you get for listening to people at Best Lies. :argue: later that day :banghead:

Sorry about your misfortune though. Just don't be in such a hurry and read around the forums before you get working on your project. You will find it much easier and cheaper if you do. Their is a wealth of information on these boards and lots of people willing to help.


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

i have been reading a lot of the forums but i have not seen anything on any of the sites on how they ran the fan if you guys have any suggestions please let me know how i can run the power to the fan


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

khunter said:


> i have been reading a lot of the forums but i have not seen anything on any of the sites on how they ran the fan if you guys have any suggestions please let me know how i can run the power to the fan


One way is to find a battery powered unit. The other is to use a computer fan and power it from a transformer. Computer fans are 12 volts dc (NOT AC) and will run off of 9-12 volts, and sometimes lower depending on the fan. Check out the link I gave you before for more info on computer fans. The transformer aka power supply can be from old electronics, cell phones, or whatever, as long as it is in those voltage ranges and is DC. The current (amperage) doesn't matter for this application. Note that you cannot hurt yourself with 12 volts or less but you can with 120 v ac (like you were playing with before) Hope that helps.


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

yea i think i figured a way i found a old chager for like a gameboy or something after reading the details its a 12 volt dc so i think if i splice them together it wold work great!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

that will work...a wallwart from any cell phone or game boy type device will get you around 10 or 11 volts


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

That will be a fun project, but that looks like western red cedar on your door..??

"Spanish Cedar" is not an actual cedar. It's in the Mahogany family and has aroma and stability characteristics that benefit cigar storage.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cool idea! Interested to see how it turns out


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

yea i thought so as well but after after a long time at the specialty store that sold specific woods and such i found ONE is all of Arizona it seemed like hours and hours of driving and the guy was very knowing of everything and act makes custom humidors himself. so i think its just the flash and such and lighting because comparing the door to the picture they do look different.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I'm just trying to help, but I think he misinformed you. Spanish cedar is a very straight grained wood (like mahogany is). take a look:


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

And here's a shot of red cedar which is "soft" wood:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am sorry khunter, but I pointed this out to you down in post #18 and I must agree with Forest on this. I would call the place tomorrow (where yo purchased it) and see what they can do for you...as I too am afraid that your salesman misled you. We go on about this as it makes a huge difference and what they sold you (& this is not your fault) could ruin your cigars...

Also, like I said earlier...Please PM me if you have any questions.

There are many threads here that will walk you through, step by step with instructions on converting this unit. Just do a search search for "winedor", "wineador", vinotemp, edgestar, etc...and you will find some really good info.

BTW, that front door...with it looking like a safe is awesome!!!


----------



## khunter (Aug 25, 2011)

that is very much what i though the funny thing is it does not smell like cedar at all!!!! so im suprised ive never have had to deal with sp ceder till now so idk luckly i really am only using the door for looks being it has a seal and such but i think tomrrow im going to go back to the store!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree. It's Western Cedar not Spanish Cedar. The cost of the lumber might settle the mystery. 

I love these projects and yours looks very interesting. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------

